# picture request 255/35/19 on 9.5



## pbizzle55 (Jul 4, 2004)

has anyone used a 255/35/19 on a 19x9.5 wheel? I currently have them on my Peelers which are 8.5 but looking at a set that would be 9.5 and if i should just use them on the new wheels. I only ever see 235 or 225 around here.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

255 on 9.5 is good depending on ur wheel offset and if ur lowered!


U run 255 on 8.5???


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma runs 255 on 9.5et45 Front and et48 rear 

http://instagram.com/lulgjuraj23


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## pbizzle55 (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for the link..looks great. yeah I have peelers on now.

Looking at going with these ESM 19x9.5 et 40

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-esm-wheels-parts/19-style-014-wheels-set-of-four/esm-014-3kt/


I am on coilovers right now.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rear probably going to rub with 255 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

Here is 245/35/19 +40 all 19x9.5

Rubbed and started to pull fender. Had to roll fender and also on H&R coilovers.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

It also depends on the tire; my conti sport contact 3's were much narrower than my BFGoodrich that I recently put on the car. My 255/35/19 on the Conti's looked stretched while the BFG's looked like beef steaks; looked like they'd be more at home on a 9.5 vs. my 9" peelers.
Conti









BFG


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

onevrsix said:


> It also depends on the tire; my conti sport contact 3's were much narrower than my BFGoodrich that I recently put on the car. My 255/35/19 on the Conti's looked stretched while the BFG's looked like beef steaks; looked like they'd be more at home on a 9.5 vs. my 9" peelers.
> Conti
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that combo of those silver rims on your color car. Nice looking setup. Plus you're also from PA so you get extra points for that. :wave:


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

ChelCC said:


> I really like that combo of those silver rims on your color car. Nice looking setup. Plus you're also from PA so you get extra points for that. :wave:


THanks, don't mind if I just do a bit of threadjacking here 
not happy with my spring choice over coils...I'll get around to addressing the reverse rake someday


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

onevrsix said:


> THanks, don't mind if I just do a bit of threadjacking here
> not happy with my spring choice over coils...I'll get around to addressing the reverse rake someday


I think that looks sleek from that angle. Its not like it looks like a pre-runner baja truck. LOL


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

onevrsix said:


> not happy with my spring choice over coils...I'll get around to addressing the reverse rake someday


Which springs are you running, btw?


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Only picture I can find at the moment. 255/35/19 on coils...the rear rubs a bit when I'm fully loaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

